# Wo gebrauchten Burst Surge Generator verkaufen



## Controllfreak (16 April 2010)

Hallo,

wir haben bei uns im Unternehmen einen Burst/Surge Generator vom typ EM Test EFT 503. Da wir uns aus dem Gebiet der HW-Entwicklung wird er schon längere Zeit nicht mehr benötigt und hat zuvor auch nicht wirklich viel leisten müssen. Hat jemand eine Idee wer an dem Gerät Interesse haben könnte?


----------



## Iro (30 April 2010)

Hallo,

Wir suchen in unserem Unternehmen einen solchen Generator. Wieviel soll der
Generator kosten und wie alt ist er?

Gruss


----------



## femia (30 August 2011)

Hallo,

falls der Generator noch zu haben ist, hätte ich Interesse zu kaufen.

Gruss


----------



## Controllfreak (31 August 2011)

Der Generator ist leider schon verkauft


----------

